# Pellet furnace install and hook to HVAC air duct



## Tong (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Our farmily just moved to New England area, we all love here. Just winter is too long
We are thinking to get a pellet furnace to hook up our air duct. We have a propane furnace, not sure is this possible to add a pellet furnace on?
Homedepot has a add-on pellet furnace, US Stove 3,000 sq. ft. Multi-Fuel Furnace Pellet Stove. Does anyone know this product? It has a big hooper hope can hold enough fuel for couple days. 

Also, I can't find someone to install pellet furnace in my area. Most pellet stove dealers are only install stove not furnace. 

Please leave your advise and experience. Big thanks!


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 10, 2014)

Your probably gonna need an HVAC contractor to hook up to your existing pipe work, unless your handy and can do it yourself. You will need to do a little research on your local building codes to see what is and what isn't allowed. Your local building inspector is where I would start, don't buy it until you are sure all will be legal. I know Mass has some pretty strict building codes. A stove dealer is unlikely to install something that you bought at homedepot.


----------



## Tong (Oct 14, 2014)

Now I'm confusing, who can install the pellet furnace? HVAC contractor or pellet stove installer?  Or pellet installer installs pellet stove and then ask for HVAC contractor to hook up the duct? 

I have called some HVAC contractors, no one install pellet furnace


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2014)

I installed my own ...............


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

Get a pellet stove installer to install the venting and set the unit up. Then have an HVAC company send a tin knocker out to run the duct work. Or like hossthehermit said, install it yourself. It's really not that difficult to do.


----------



## Tong (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you! I think I can try to install the duct by my self. Should I go to fire department to get the building code or building department to get the building code?


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

You should go to your town and see if you need to pull a permit, you may or may not. Even if you don't have to pull a permit have the fire dept or building inspector come out to sign off on it after the install. Notify your homeowners insurance that you have had wood pellet furnace installed, they may want proof of a proper install, ie pictures or a sign off from the fire dept or building inspector. It's also a good idea to talk to your homeowners insurance first to see if they will allow it, most will, and some will charge you a small premium for the extra coverage. It's good to know these things up front before commiting yourself to the project. As far as codes you can talk to your towns code enforcement officer, the appliance must be installed as per the install manual, no exceptions, no cobbling of things together. Your town may have other install requirements and the codes enforcement officer will be able to provide you with this info. In most jurisdictions the install manual is the code to which the appliance must be installed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tong (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you JDenyer236!  Very helpful! 
I am in Hanson, MA, I will go to town hall to figure out their rule. Also, do you have recommend pellet stove installer, if you are close to my area.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not in your area, I'm up in Maine. Check with your local stove shops, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Tong (Oct 14, 2014)

OK! I will do.


----------

